# St George Island guide recomendations



## abolt2506 (May 14, 2016)

going to SGI in june I know there has been a few requests on here but have seen anything recent. Peregrine is one that popped up alot but seems their website is not working so dont know if they are still running ( I could be me not finding the correct site)

I got 2 girls that want to go out for their first time in salty water. Somebody that is good with kids would be awesome.


----------



## sportsman94 (May 15, 2016)

We went to St. George every year until the past few years and would go bay fishing with Captain Dwayne and always had a great time and caught a pile of fish. He is with bookmeacharter.com. Hope this helps. He also does offshore but I can't speak for that as we have never been


----------



## ASEHUNTER (May 16, 2016)

Betternuttin' Charters check out this guy as well. Ricky Banks, he is a great guy tons of fun great with kids and catches fish. another option is journey's on st George island they have a lot of fishing options as well. For offshore look at Bigfish sgi face book page Capt. Clint Taylor


----------



## JB0704 (May 16, 2016)

sportsman94 said:


> We went to St. George every year until the past few years and would go bay fishing with Captain Dwayne and always had a great time and caught a pile of fish. He is with bookmeacharter.com. Hope this helps. He also does offshore but I can't speak for that as we have never been



X2.  I book 2-3 trips with him a year and have been doing so for several years.  Great guy, and will adjust a trip to what you are looking for.  If you got kids and need the non-stop action he does that, or if you want to target specific fish he can do that too.  Always catch plenty.  Reasonable prices too.


----------



## dawg (May 16, 2016)

I do not have the number but SGI Charters is awesome..fished with him at least 2 dozen times!

Lee Chafin is amazing guide! he will pack the boat ans ia good with kids


----------



## abolt2506 (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for the info we got 2 groups so maybe we can give a couple of these guys some business


----------



## Bubba_1122 (May 19, 2016)

I've fished with quite a few over the past 25 years. Have a few I wouldn't fish with again, but most are pretty good guys. 

Just a piece of advice. If you want to catch spotted seatrout, redfish, tripletail, etc you need to put that on the table up front and ask if they'll target that. 

Otherwise you're gonna probably go anchor somewhere and catch sand trout (and frankly, I don't want to spend that kind of money to go the saltwater equivalent of bream fishing). 

If that's your thing you'll have fun. If not, make it clear up front that you'd rather catch fewer good fish than fill up a cooler with dink fish.

I'd also rather carry my own rods/reels. Have used those from one lodge and they charge you to use them and they're worn out pieces of junk. Literally.


----------

